# Heating and hot water



## portnaster (Jul 23, 2010)

I'd like to install a woodburner with the intention of running a central heating system from it and also a solar hot water system. It's all new to me so any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's easy and straightforward, you can install in phases.
Depending on budget you can do it in one go or if you plan total system you can then add sections as you have funds. 
Solar panels size to suit requirements, boiler size depends on area to heat.

Essentially you have 2 independent loop systems
Solar panels for hot water
Back boiler feeding a ring of radiators

Back boiler & radiators should be installed together, it's unsafe to run back boiler without water. Solar heated water is not used for C/H

Phase 2
Add storage tank for water
Back boiler heating water in tank via a coil


----------

